# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  κοκατιλ 48+ ωρες χωρις νερο και φαγητο

## litsa kara

Καλησπερα σας, εδω και 48+8 για την ακριβεια ωρες το νεο μας κοκατιλ δεν εχει αγγιξει το νερο του και το φαγητο του, ειναι πολυ ηρεμο γενικα, δεν ειναι τσατιλας δλδ με το παραμικρο να τρελαινεται οταν πλησιαζεις, μεχρι που με αφησε να το ακουμπησω και την πλατουλα 1-2 φορες χωρις να κανει κινηση να δαγκωσει, 
δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχω κοκατιλ και γενικα δεν τον στρεσαρω του μιλαω απαλα του σφυριζω κτλ...

εχω αρχισει και αγχωνομαι μηπως παθει κατι, καιπηγα να ρωτησω στο πετ σοπ που τον πηρα και μου ειπαν αν ειναι και αυριο ετσι να τον παω πισω, ειναι απο αγχος αλλαγης περιβαλοντος, 

δεν θα ηθελα να φτασω εκει αλλα αν ειναι να μου παθει κατι, καλυτερα να τον παω ξανα πισω στην παρεουλα του...

ξερει κανεις ποσο καιρο αντεχουν χωρις νερο? και χωρις φαγητο???

ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν εχει φαει γιατι θα υπηρχε ιχνος κατω στο κλουβι καποιο σπορακι θα ειχε ριξει.....

----------


## jk21

ποτε το πηρες ακριβως ; τι ηλικια εχει; υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ειναι μωρο; 

βαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες .σου φαινεται να ειναι διαρροια;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν το κοκατίλ το έχεις μόνο δύο ημέρες (δηλαδή όσο καιρό δεν έχει φάει), είναι λογικό να μην τρώει ακόμα. Εμένα έκανε να φάει σχεδόν 3 ημέρες και να πιει σχεδόν 4-5 ημέρες. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το πας πίσω, θα συνηθίσει αν είναι από την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος και μόνο. 

Φυσικά απαντάς και κάνεις όσα σου είπε ο Δημήτρης παραπάνω.

----------


## litsa kara

το πηρα την Τεταρτη το μεσημερι , ετρωγε στο πετ σοπ και σπορια και μπροκολο, και ηταν στο κλουβι με αλλα 2, και στο διπλανο κλουβι αλλα 5 πιο μικρα, ειναι περιπου 7-8 μηνων μου ειπε αλλα μπορει να ειναι και λιγο μεγαλυτερο αφου δεν φοραει δαχτυλιδι, οι κουτσουλιες στο δρομο για το σπιτι ηταν νορμαλ τωρα ειναι πιο υδαρες αλλα το χρωμα τους ειναι ενταξει, δεν ειναι πρασινες, το χαρτι απο κατω ειναι πολυχρωμο και δεν θα τις ξεχωρισεις στην φωτο.

----------


## litsa kara



----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι λογικό να είναι πιο υδαρές από το στρες. Μπορείς να βάλεις λευκό χαρτί ή χαρτί κουζίνας και να βγάλεις φωτογραφίες να τις δουν τα παιδιά! 

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως είναι από την αλλαγή του περιβάλλοντος, δεν πρόκειται να λιμοκτονήσει. Μετά από κάποιες ώρες (γύρω στις 72 για να είμαι ακριβής, άρα τρεις ημέρες) επικρατεί το ένστικτο και ψάχνουν για τροφή. Το είχα διαβάσει όταν είχα πάρει το δικό μου κοκατίλ. Πιστεύω παρόλα αυτά πως θα ήταν καλό να μην το αγγίζεις μέχρι να συνηθίσει γιατί μπορεί να μην κάνει κίνηση να δαγκώσει αλλά σίγουρα αυτή τη στιγμή του προκαλεί περισσότερο στρες! 

Άσε το πουλάκι να εγκλιματιστεί στο χώρο του και να αρχίσει να τρώει και θα έχετε όλο το χρόνο μπροστά σας για να κάνετε χαδάκια και αγάπες!   ::

----------


## jk21

αρα δεν ειναι μωρο ,οποτε μπορει να τρεφεται μονο του με σπορους 

κανει κουτσουλιες εστω και υδαρες (οχι περιεργο σε αλλαγες περιβαλλοντος ) και αν εχουν και σκουρο τμημα εκτος απο το λευκο ,παει να πει οτι εστω και λιγο τρωει 

αυτα ειναι τα θετικα 

το αρνητικο οτι δειχνει αρρωστο αφου σε αφηνει να το πιανεις 

Μπορεις να βγαλεις φωτο τις κουτσουλιες και κυριως το ιδιο στην κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα για να εχουμε μια εικονα;

----------


## litsa kara

οκ δεν τον ξανααγγιξα απο την στιγμη που καταλαβα οτι λογω στρες δεν τρωει, και θα σας βαλω και μια καλη φωτο με κουτσουλιτσες, και μια καλυτερη του κοκατιλ μου να δειτε και τα ποδαρακια του μηπως πανω κατω καταλαβετε την ηλικια του...

αν ομως δεν φαει και αυριο μετα ειναι κυριακη και αν δεν φαει και τοτε μηπως παθει καμια ζημια????


εχω πολυ κακη εμπειρια απο το προηγουμενο κοκατιλ μου που δεν ετρωγε παρα μονο σπορια και το ετρεξα σε 3 γιατρους και παλι δεν τα καταφερε.....αυτη ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια που θα μπει σε αλλο θεμα....

αυτην την φορα διαλεξαμε και τον πιο χοντρουλη και ζωηρο και βαλαμε τον ανθρωπο στο πετ σοπ να τους δινει φρουτα και λαχανικα για να το δω να τρωει και να ειμαι σιγουρη..

----------


## litsa kara

οχι απλως με αφησε να τον ακουμπησω, εφευγε οταν τον πλησιαζα και μου γυρνουσε την πλατη του αλλα δεν τρομοκρατουνταν και δεν ηταν επιθετικο.... φωτογραφια απο την κοιλια του δεν θα μπορεσω να σας βαλω ακομη γιατι δεν θελω να τον πιασω και να τον αγχωσω

----------


## litsa kara

καλημερα σας ,
 δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι, εχουμε κλεισει 70 ωρες χωρις φαγητο και νερο....

σας παραθετω μια φοτογραφια μιας φρεσκιας!!! η οποια σημερα ειναι λιγο πιο πρασινωπη.... 

και μια δυο φωτο απο το πουλακι και κοντινι τα ποδαρακια του..... αν δεν φαει και σημερα καθολου αυριο ειναι κυριακη και δεν υπαρχουν ουτε κτηνιατροι ουτε το πετ σοπ για να με βοηθησουν , θα αντεχε λετε και σημερα και αυριο αν υποθεσουμε οτι δεν θα φαει καθολου?????????

----------


## litsa kara



----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω φωτο  


αν 1000 % δεν τρωει 
δες αν δεχεται να το ταισεις εσυ στο στομα με κρεμα νεοσσων ή αραιωμενο κροκο καλα βρασμενου αυγου (αρχικα μεχρι να δεις τι θα κανεις στην πορεια )

----------


## litsa kara



----------


## jk21

ωπ τωρα την ανεβασες 

το πουλι δεν ξερω ποσο ,αλλα 100 % τρωει

η κουτσουλια εχει στερεο μερος απο τη χωνεψη της τροφης ,ενω το πουλι δεν ειναι φουσκωμενο επειδη θα κρυωνε αν δεν ετρωγε

----------


## litsa kara



----------


## litsa kara

τι να πω , θα σε εμπιστευτω, αν και δεν εχει δειξει κανενα σημαδι οτι τρωει, δεν εχει μεινει σχεδον καθολου μονο του εκτος απο την νυχτα, και δεν εχει ουτε μια υποψια σποριου κατω διπλα η σπασμενα τσοφλακια πουθενα.... δεν αλαζει θεση με τιποτα εκει που τον αφηνεις εκει τον βρισκεις, μονο τεντωνει τα φτερα του που και που..  πολλες φορες παω στο διπλανο δωματιο και στηνω αυτι μηπως τρωει κρυφα αλλα τπτ...

----------


## jk21

Λιτσα την πρωτη μερα ,ισως το σκουρο τμημα της κουτσουλιας ,να ητανε η αφοδευση του για οτι ειχα φαει την προηγουμενη .Τωρα θα επρεπε να εβγαζε μονο λευκο

δεν ξερω αν τρωει πολυ ή πολυ λιγο ,αλλα κατι τρωει 

επισης η εικονα του ,δεν δειχνει πουλι ετοιμοθανατο και ας με διαψευσουν παιδια που εχουν κοκατιλ

απο κει και περα σιγουρα πρεπει να ειναι στρεσσαρισμενο ,πιστευω ομως οτι σιγα σιγα θα συνηθισει το νεο χωρο 

κουτσουλιες ποσες εχει; μονο μια;

----------


## litsa kara

σημερα ναι, μονο μια εχει, 4-5 συνολικα απο την πεμπτη που ειναι πανω στο προηγουμενο χαρτι που ηταν πολυ χρωματιστο και δεν θα τις ξεχωριζατε..

ετοιμοθανατο οχι αλλα να μην παθει καμια ζημια φοβαμαι που θα το ταλαιπωρησει αργοτερα.... :Ashamed0005:  :Ashamed0005:  :Ashamed0005: 

ευχαριστωωωωω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λίτσα, όταν πήρα εγώ τον Αρθούρο μου (κοκατίλ και αυτό), τον πήρα 1/9 και πήγε στο φαγητό 4/9. Είμαι 100% σίγουρη ότι δεν έτρωγε αυτές τις μέρες γιατί ήμουν συνέχεια μαζί του. Το πουλάκι μου δεν έπαθε τίποτα απολύτως και τώρα, 3 μήνες σχεδόν μετά είναι υγιέστατος και κινητικότατος. 

Και εμένα σε εκείνο το διάστημα έκανε το άγαλμα και κουνούσε μόνο τα μάτια! Πιστεύω ότι το πουλάκι απλώς περνάει αυτή τη φάση της αλλαγής. Αυτό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πιάνει γιατί εγώ το διάβασα αφού το κοκατίλ μου είχε αρχίσει να τρώει, είναι να βάλεις στο κλουβί ένα τσαμπί κεχρί. Κάπου είχα δει (όταν έψαχνα γιατί δεν τρώει και αν είναι καλά), ότι αυτό σχεδόν όλοι οι παπαγάλοι το αναγνωρίζουν ως τροφή οπότε τρώνε πιο γρήγορα. Μιας και ακόμα είναι Σάββατο και ίσως να μπορέσεις να βρεις πετ σοπ ανοιχτό, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και αυτό.

----------


## blackmailer

επίσης ίσως ένας καλός τρόπος να το κάνει να φάει είναι να το αφήσεις σε ένα δωμάτιο μόνο του...να μην βλέπει κόσμο κτλ γιατί ίσως αγχώνεται πιο πολύ!!! και σιγά σιγά να κάνεις εμφανίσεις για να αρχίσει να σε συνηθίζει...

----------


## litsa kara

σας ευχαριστω πολυ, ελπιζω να το δω συντομα να τρωει για να ξεαγχωθω, 

δοκιμαζω τα παντα...... και σπορακια, και μπροκολο, και καροτο και μηλο, και να μην με βλεπει συνεχεια..... 

εχει κανει αλλη μια κουτσουλιτσα και ειναι πιο μικρη αλλα ειναι παλι μιση-μιση σε χρωμα....

----------


## Pidgey

Καλύτερα να μην το πλακώνεις με "extra" (λαχανικά κλπ) τώρα. Άφησε τον πρώτα να προσαρμοστεί, ας τρώει μόνο σπόρια στην αρχή και όταν πλέον τρώει κανονικές ποσότητες από αυτά, τότε μπορείς να αρχίσεις να δίνεις σταδιακά κάποιο λαχανικό ή φρούτο.

----------


## litsa kara

το κανω γιατι ετσι ηταν και στο πετ σοπ.... ειχε ταυτοχρονα απο ολα!

----------


## litsa kara

επιτελουυυυυυυς........παιδια σημερα εφαγε, ηταν το πρωτο του γευμα,
 απο την τεταρτη το μεσημερι ειχε να φαει,
 χθες το βραδυ ηπιε μια γουλια νερο, και σημερα στι; 10.30 περιπου πηγε στα σπορακια και εφαγε...... αααααχ......

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άντε επιτέλους, τώρα που βρήκε την τροφή μην το φοβάσαι! Θα τρώει κανονικά!!

----------


## litsa kara

ναιιιιιιιιι, αχ ειχα καταστεναχωρηθει, το Σαββατο εχω και ραντεβου στην πτηνιατρο μου στην Θεσσαλονικη, θα σας πω νεοτερα, 

τωρα μολις του εβαλα ενα χειροποιητο παιχνιδακι αλλα βλεπω πως το φοβαται, ειναι νωρις μαλλον 
το ξαναεβγαλα, το αφησα στα καγγελα απο την εξω μερια μεχρι να το συνηθισει λιγακι...

----------


## HarrisC

επιτελους :Party0003: Μας ειχες αγχωσει λιγο

----------


## Silvia1990

Αντε μωρε το κουκλακι!! 
Εμενα του πηρε αρκετο να πιασει παιχνιδι αλλα αυτο με τα καλαμακια και τους κομπους ηταν να μην το πιασει. Αμα τον δεις και το τσιμπαει παει τελειωσε. Εμενα βοηθουσε οταν του ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι κατι κακο και ακομα βοηθαει οταν κανω κροτο με την γλωσσα μου στον ουρανισκο. Αυτο ειναι ικανο να τον κανει να πλησιασει πιο ευκολα. Σαν προσωπικος μας κωδικος ενα πραγμα. Τωρα για κατι καινουργιο του παιρνει λιγοτερο αλλα ισως και το μεγεθος να τον τρομαζει. Εγω "πειραξα" ενα απο τα παιχνιδια που του ειχα αγορασει γιατι μια μερα που ηθελα να του αλλαξω θεση, γιατι εβαλε το κεφαλι μεσα στους κρικους και μπλεχτηκε και φοβηθηκε οποτε το εβαλα να ακουμπαει καγκελα μην παθουμε καμια λαχταρα, αθελα μου μειωσα το μακρος του και αρχησε να το πειραζει!!!! Οποτε αφαιρεσα 2 κρικους απο τους 5 που ειχε και τωρα πιανει το κουδουνι που εχει στο τελος και το φοραει στην μυτη σαν πιπιλα. 
Ειναι τοσο απιστευτα πλασματα.

----------


## δημητρα

γενικα να το προσεχεις λογο της συμπεριφορας του, επισης βγαλε το καθρεφτακι αμεσως.

----------


## Μπία

Μπράβο  :Happy0065:  τελος καλό ,όλα καλά

----------


## litsa kara

το εβγαλα το καθρεφτακι την 2η μερα κι ολας...

εμενα να δειτε πως με ειχε αγχωσει...

τον προσεχω πολυ!!! 

Αργυρω και γω αυτο με τα καλαμακια εγφτιαξα σημερα στεκεται διπλα του!!!

----------


## blackmailer

όλα καλά...απλά ήθελε το χρόνο και αυτό το καημένο!! καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Λίτσα, ολά καλα να πάνε απο εδώ και πέρα. :winky:

----------


## litsa kara

ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ ολους σας!!!

 το Σαββατο ειχαμε ραντεβου και με την κτηνιατρο στην Θεσσαλονικη (διοτι στις Σερρες μονο ο κυριος που εχει το πετ σοπ εχει γνωσεις απο εξωτικα πτηνα!)

μου ειπε οτι ειναι ενα υγιεστατο πουλακι εκτος απο λιγα κοκκιδια που ειδε στα κακακια του και θα κανει θεραπεια στο νερο για 10 μερες..
επισης ειναι σιγουρα αγορακι οποτε Λακης και οχι lucky!!!!

ενω θελαμε να κανουμε και αιματολογικες εξετασεις μου ειπε καλυτερα να το αφησουμε για αργοτερα γιατι ειναι στρεσσαρισμενος ακομη αρκετα..αν και στο σπιτι μοιαζει να ψιλοσυνηθισε ,να κανει βολτες πανω κατω στο κλουβι και να τρωει και να πινει ακομη και οταν καθομαστε διπλα του, ακομη δεν σφυριζει δεν κελαηδαει και το λοφιο ειναι σχεδον μονιμα επανω....
μου ειπε καλυτερα να το κανουμε οταν θα αρχισει να τρωει απο το χερι και να χαιδευεται γενικα...

λοιοπον θελω να σας ρωτησω κατι, η κτηνιατρος αυτη ειναι πολυ καθετη οσον αφορα το προγραμμα διατροφης του πουλιου σε σχεση με μια συγκεκριμενη μαρκα τροφης που παρασκευαζεται στην αμερικη, εχει και αυτη παπαγαλο απο τα 12 της χρονια και εχει δει την τροφη αυτη να κανει θαυματα σε παπαγαλους, επιπλεον μου ειπε οτι ειναι απαραιτητα κυριως τα λαχανικα και τα φρουτα!!!

οπως την εψαξα λιγο ειδα φοβερα σχολια απο ανθρωπους που την δοκιμασαν... 

η τροφη αυτη ειναι της εταιριας harison's και ειναι λιγο ακριβη...την παιρνει καποιος απο εδω???? θα παραγγειλω σιγουρα γιατι ειδα οτι εχει τα παντα απο βιταμινες , υδατανθρακες πρωτεινες κτλ και πιστηκα... 

αν καποιος την παιρνει ηδη η αν θελει να παρει και καποιος μαζι με μενα μπορουμε να κανουμε συνδιαστικη παραγγελια...

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πολύ όμορφο!!  :Happy:  Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι!! 

Δεν θέλω να αμφισβητήσω την κτηνίατρο, γιατί φαίνεται να ξέρει πράγματα για τα ζώα και μάλιστα για τα πουλιά, αλλά από που κατάλαβε αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό; Εννοώ, ότι το πουλάκι φέρει τον γονίδιο pied, από όσο μπορώ να διακρίνω στις φωτό, οπότε η αναγνώριση του φύλου του βασίζεται σε άλλους παράγοντες εκτός του χρώματος και της εμφάνισης, δηλαδή, αν κελαηδάει-φωνάζει συνεχόμενα, αν έχει αρσενικές συμπεριφορές -ανοίγει τα φτερά σε σχήμα καρδιάς κ.α πολλά- !! Θα σε παρακαλούσα να την ρωτήσεις αν μπορέσεις κάποτε για να σιγουρευτούμε από που το συμπέρανε, αν δεν κάνω λάθος εγώ για τη μετάλλαξη!!  :winky:

----------


## litsa kara

Ευχαριστ Ευθυμη,

το ψηλαφισε χαμηλα, ειπε οτι τα αρσενικα δεν δαγκωνουν ιδιαιτερα δυνατα οπως τα θυλικα, απο την συμπεριφορα του γενικα οσο ειμασταν εκει και απο την φωνη του!!! και εγω την ρωτησα γιατι δεν ημουν σιγουρα ειδικα με τις μεταλαξεις, ναι και εγω νομιζω οτι ανηκει στην κατηγορια pied

----------


## blackmailer

Mε μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση για τις τροφές που λες κατ' αρχήν να πούμε ότι αναφέρεσαι σε πελλετ και όχι σε μείγμα σπόρων. κατα δεύτερον η συγκεκριμένη όχι απλά είναι ακριβή...βασικά για την εποχή μας θα έλεγα απαγορευτική!!! φτάνει στα 10-12 ευρώ τα 450γρ. ενώ θα μπορούσες με ένα πλούσιο μείγμα σπόρων + καθημερινή παροχή φρούτων, λαχανικών και ανα μερικές μέρες μια σπιτική αυγοτροφή να γλιτώνεις αρκετά σε έξοδα χωρίς να κάνεις έκπτωση στο διαιτολόγιο του φίλου σου...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Να σου ζήσει! Μια χαρά θα τα πάτε!!

----------


## litsa kara

ναι ειναι πελετ αλλα δεν ειναι οποιο να ναι πελλετ, νομιζω.
επειδη γενικα ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικη οσον αφορα το θεμα διατροφη κοκατιλ και κυριως επιδη τα συγκεκριμενα πουλακια ειναι λιγο ιδοτροπα και επιλεκτικα, και την εχω παησει πολυ ασχημα με το προηουμενο πουλακι μου, θα ηθελα να του προσφερω το καλυτερο,

ενοειται οτι ταυτοχρονα θα του προσφερω καθημερινα φρουτα και λαχανικα κυριως, αλλα και ξηρους καρπους..

----------


## litsa kara

τρωμε μηλο, τρωμε μηλο, τρωμε μηλοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

ειναι μια αρχη και αυτο σωστα??????

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι φυσικά και είναι μια αρχή! Απλώς πρόσεχε να μην το αφήνεις πολύ ώρα και μαυρίζει! Κατά τα άλλα είστε τέλειοι!  :Happy0159:

----------


## litsa kara

δεν το αφηνω να μαυρισει, τρωει και απο το χερι μου και το εχω μονο 20 μερρες, πρωτη φορα ερχεται πουλακι τοσο γρηγορα στο χερι μου....ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ καλή προσαρμογή που προφανώς προκύπτει απο την αγάπη που του δείχνεις!!! συγχαρητήρια...συνέχισε έτσι και δεν θα χάσεις!

----------

